# Would you have sex with your fursona?



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

This issue was brought up on FPS last week and I simply had to know what you thought about it.  So, would you have sex with your fursona?  Would you let your fursona have sex with you?  Or would you rather have sex with your fursona's partner, provided that there is one? 

Would the personality of your fursona let you have sex with you or his/her partner?  Answer a poll so your voice can be heard and drop a comment in the box below.


----------



## grrside (Mar 13, 2010)

But a fursona is supposed to be yourself, or so I think.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

i would not have sex with my fursona, cuz it's a dude...
but i would with it's mate.
he would be alright with it, cuz i am him in human form, lol


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

No, I wouldn't have sex with myself.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd have sex with my boyfriend's fursona. It has horns. Those are furry whorehandles.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> No, I wouldn't have sex with myself.



lol, i would, cuz i do.
think about it...



BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd have sex with my boyfriend's fursona. It has horns. Those are furry whorehandles.



horns are always smexy. :3


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i would, cuz i do.
> think about it...



That doesn't count.


----------



## ADF (Mar 13, 2010)

He's a dude, so no.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That doesn't count.



or...does it...?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

UPDATE: I added a poll so that we can tally the votes on the matter.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes I would, and so would everyone else, and if you say otherwise, you're lying.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

I would totally do me.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 13, 2010)

No


----------



## quayza (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah the return of this thread again lol.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

My sona's super uke (submissive)...like me..so it wouldn't work...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ah the return of this thread again lol.



lol, yup. it is awesome. :3


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 13, 2010)

> So, would you have sex with your fursona?


Yes.



> Would you let your fursona have sex with you?


Yes.



> Or would you rather have sex with your fursona's partner, provided that there is one?


Either is fine. Or both. I'd like both.



> Would the personality of your fursona let you have sex with you or his/her partner?


Lol, prolly not.

God, I love having a bisexual male 'sona.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

..and it would be like having really awkward sex with myself...and me questioning when did I grow a dick?!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..and it would be like having really awkward sex with myself...and me questioning when did I grow a dick?!



lol, akward sex with urself.
strange images...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Mar 13, 2010)

ew no monogamy



BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd have sex with my boyfriend's fursona. It has horns. Those are furry whorehandles.


pretty much that


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Having sex with your fursona is kinda like masturbation so, yes I would.


----------



## quayza (Mar 13, 2010)

Im not doin myself but i will do other as myself ha.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd totally bone a LizardQueen.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, akward sex with urself.
> strange images...


well..if you count in Willow-kun's alter ego Ash the sergal (still sex with myself...) I'd be terrified...he'd break me...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Having sex with your fursona is kinda like masturbation so, yes I would.



gay masturbating butt secks?



quayza said:


> Im not doin myself but i will do other as myself ha.



i will do you 



WillowWulf said:


> well..if you count in Willow-kun's alter ego Ash the sergal (still sex with myself...) I'd be terrified...he'd break me...



lol


----------



## quayza (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> gay masturbating butt secks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol wha? You wanna play with dwaggy?!:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine's a dude, so no.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I daydream of being with my fursona sometimes....on that note 



:


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> gay masturbating butt secks?


 
If you have buttsex with yourself it wouldn't count as gay sex now would it? Nope.


----------



## quayza (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> If you have buttsex with yourself it wouldn't count as gay sex now would it? Nope.



You may have a point there.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

.... brain rotting... Krasl I need my pills...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7t0QXs2608


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 13, 2010)

My fursona is basically me, so no I wouldn't, I'd have sex with his mate though (she's a naughty vixen!)


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> lol wha? You wanna play with dwaggy?!:3



who doesn't...?
murr...



Scotty1700 said:


> Not gonna lie, I daydream of being with my fursona sometimes....on that note
> 
> 
> 
> :



lol, smexy.



Furry Gamer said:


> If you have buttsex with yourself it wouldn't count as gay sex now would it? Nope.



it would because you would be having buttsecks with urself. which means you would be having sex with someone of the same gender. and that by definition is gay, lol


----------



## Lobar (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes to all of the above...provided he's not in his nonanthro form.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it would because you would be having buttsecks with urself. which means you would be having sex with someone of the same gender. and that by definition is gay, lol


 
But, it leans more to masturbation.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm confused


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 13, 2010)

No, that would be weird.


----------



## Dragon Writer (Mar 13, 2010)

YYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!! 

i love my fursona ^w^ i need to come up with a good name for him though :/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm confused



This is the FAF my friend, where confused people gather on a daily basis and talk about confusing topics which are confusing enough BEFORE people made it more confusing...gosh I just confused myself....


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Yes to all of the above...provided he's not in his nonanthro form.



lol, relax, i'm not.
anthro form now and always on teh forum. :3



Furry Gamer said:


> But, it leans more to masturbation.



well, it sort of does, cuz in reality it would be urself, but since there is thrusting involved, and not you rubbing urself with your own hand/paw, then it does more with gay buttsecks than masturbation, lol.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This is the FAF my friend, where confused people gather on a daily basis and talk about confusing topics which are confusing enough BEFORE people made it more confusing...gosh I just confused myself....



You just confused me too...


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My fursona is basically me, so no I wouldn't, I'd have sex with his mate though (she's a naughty vixen!)


Hehe...I think I know who you're referring to


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This is the FAF my friend, where confused people gather on a daily basis and talk about confusing topics which are confusing enough BEFORE people made it more confusing...gosh I just confused myself....



lol, makes purfect sense.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, relax, i'm not.
> anthro form now and always on teh forum. :3
> 
> 
> ...


 
How about this "it's gay masturbation."


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> How about this "it's gay masturbation."



lol, makes sense...slightly.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hehe...I think I know who you're referring to



She's also completely fictional.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> She's also completely fictional.



O_O


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> How about this "it's gay masturbation."





Krasl said:


> lol, makes sense...slightly.



so there's this song by king missle it's called gay, not gay. the lyrics are posted on the link below, you both should read and understand them. it will clear up any gay/ not gay issues you may have.

http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/147154/


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This is the FAF my friend, where confused people gather on a daily basis and talk about confusing topics which are confusing enough BEFORE people made it more confusing...gosh I just confused myself....


 I want to have sex with my imagination.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> so there's this song by king missle it's called gay, not gay. the lyrics are posted on the link below, you both should read and understand them. it will clear up any gay/ not gay issues you may have.
> 
> http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/147154/



lol, i think i love this song's lyrics now.



Dragon-Shark said:


> I want to have sex with my imagination.



lol, sexination


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I want to have sex with my imagination.


 
Your just going hardcore aren't you?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Your just going hardcore aren't you?



it just shows you how much he loves himself.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

How the hell would I have sex with bacon? :V


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> How the hell would I have sex with bacon? :V



ROFL


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> How the hell would I have sex with bacon? :V



I'm sure you could find a way.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm sure you could find a way.



wrap it around your shaft and stroke it.
lol


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2010)

Narcissism: furry edition.

I mean really, there's hardly any difference between my murrsona's appearance and my own; It'd just be creepy as shit. Not to mention that furries would be ugly as fuck if they really existed.


----------



## quayza (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wrap it around your shaft and stroke it.
> lol



HAHAHAHA i was gonna suggest that.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Ben said:


> Narcissism: furry edition.



lol



quayza said:


> HAHAHAHA i was gonna suggest that.



too late dwaggy. 
lol


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2010)

Ben said:


> Narcissism: furry edition.
> 
> I mean really, there's hardly any difference between my murrsona's appearance and my own; It'd just be creepy as shit. Not to mention that furries would be ugly as fuck if they really existed.



It's basically a "do you masturbate" euphemism anyway.


----------



## quayza (Mar 13, 2010)

Damnit now i want bacon. To eat that is.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2010)

quayza said:


> Damnit now i want bacon. To eat that is.



Who cares about bacon when there's cake.





Also, damn imposters.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> How the hell would I have sex with bacon? :V



buy a whole porkbelly, cut a hole in it..... you can probably figure out the rest.

and will you please put a bacon picture up for your avi, already!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

szopaw said:


> It's basically a "do you masturbate" euphemism anyway.



lol, exactly



quayza said:


> Damnit now i want bacon. To eat that is.



you can have my bacon dwaggy.



szopaw said:


> Who cares about bacon when there's cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Telnac (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm straight, so no, I wouldn't have sex with my fursona.  Since he's also straight, if he had a partner I'd obviously prefer to have sex with her.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> buy a whole porkbelly, cut a hole in it..... you can probably figure out the rest.



Buy a pig carcass, or better, a living pig. No further alterations required.


----------



## quayza (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yay.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 13, 2010)

I wouldn't want to have sex with my doppelganger, so why would I want to have sex with some animal bastardization of myself?




Xipoid said:


> I wouldn't want to have sex with my doppelganger,  so why would I want to have sex with some *animal* bastardization of  myself?




 Oh wait. That's why. Disappointment.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I'm straight, so no, I wouldn't have sex with my fursona.  Since he's also straight, if he had a partner I'd obviously prefer to have sex with her.



this: ^



szopaw said:


> Buy a pig carcass, or better, a living pig. No further alterations required.



lol



quayza said:


> lol yay.



woot ^^


----------



## Telnac (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> How the hell would I have sex with bacon? :V


I don't know about sex with bacon, but sex with a side of bacon sounds like pure win to me!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I don't know about sex with bacon, but sex with a side of bacon sounds like pure win to me!



lol, sidebaconf*** ftw!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

My fursona is a puppet. so no.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Nope, but I'd totally think twice for other people.
Fursonas do not attract me.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 13, 2010)

No. And neither should anyone else.

/thread


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> She's also completely fictional.


Mhmmmmm..


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 13, 2010)

sure, except i don't have one.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 13, 2010)

No I will not do myself.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 13, 2010)

As an asexual, who will have an asexual fursona when I actually make one, NO.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

I would, it's a guy, and lme, what most attracts us to others is seeing ourselves in them.
So of course I would, it's cute.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm a furry, I'll have sex with pretty much anything that will let me. So yes, even though I don't have one.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> How the hell would I have sex with bacon? :V


Use your mouth, oral sex.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

No, he's an awkward, insecure, sarcastic freak. Also I'm not even sure he has a penis.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 13, 2010)

*Would I do it with my fursona? Yes I would, herms are sexy.*


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Use your mouth, oral sex.


Vore. :V


Also hell yeah I would, he's quite sexy, being a lion and all.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

The hell...? Even if I had one I wouldn't. That's someone else's job.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The hell...? Even if I had one I wouldn't. That's someone else's job.



hellz yeah!
brofist!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hellz yeah!
> brofist!



Lol yes. *brofist!*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Lol yes. *brofist!*



love your avi by the way.
doom has got to be one of the best fps i have EVER played.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> love your avi by the way.
> doom has got to be one of the best fps i have EVER played.



You sir, have great tastes. Indeed Doom is the best fps of all time! Thanks for the love!

<3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You sir, have great tastes. Indeed Doom is the best fps of all time! Thanks for the love!
> 
> <3


 
I played Doom 3, but never got a chance to play the first one.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck no.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

If my poll is to remain professional, I *should* keep my opinions silent.  However, here's something for you people to think about: How often do you picture your fursona having sex, and how often do you fap to that image?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You sir, have great tastes. Indeed Doom is the best fps of all time! Thanks for the love!
> 
> <3



lol, np.
it earned the love, and PLENTY of it! :3



Furry Gamer said:


> I played Doom 3, but never got a chance to play the first one.



first one is great, but kinda hard if you don't know what you are doing.
or if you are playing on nightmare mode.



Ratte said:


> Fuck no.



ROFL


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fuck no.


 
I would. :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, he's an awkward, insecure, sarcastic freak. Also I'm not even sure he has a penis.


Who's an awkward, insecure, sarcastic freak, without a penis? O_O
Sounds harsh.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fuck no.



MURRR YES :]

Rattethingies <3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> I would. :V





EdieFantabulous said:


> Who's an awkward, insecure, sarcastic freak, without a penis? O_O
> Sounds harsh.





SnowFox said:


> MURRR YES :]
> 
> Rattethingies <3



ROFL

they fit so purfectly!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ROFL
> 
> they fit so purfectly!


You fit purrfectly.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, np.
> it earned the love, and PLENTY of it! :3
> 
> 
> ...


 
I palyed Doom 3 on Nightmare mode, I die soooo much.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You fit purrfectly.



aaww!
you're making me blush! <:3


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ROFL
> 
> they fit so purfectly!



I don't get it. You rofl an awful lot. I once did a search for the word "ROFL" in your posts and I counted about 30 in a row.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> aaww!
> you're making me blush! <:3


lol, I better shut up, somebody might get mad at me, but I guess this is kind of on topic?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I don't get it. You rofl an awful lot. I once did a search for the word "ROFL" in your posts and I counted about 30 in a row.



yeah, i just try and appear cheery and happy.
plus quite a bit of the things posted on here can be quite humorous!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 13, 2010)

Well...only if he wanted to. We'd have to see after that. :3


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, over 100 posts in a DAY.  Looks like I picked the right topic


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol, I better shut up, somebody might get mad at me, but I guess this is kind of on topic?



hold on...
*haz butt sechs wiff fursona*
there now is on topic


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Wow, over 100 posts in a DAY.  Looks like I picked the right topic



you sure did!


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, i just try and appear cheery and happy.
> plus quite a bit of the things posted on here can be quite humorous!



Well that's nice.

Wanna yiff? :]


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I palyed Doom 3 on Nightmare mode, I die soooo much.



You should really try Doom 2. Use skulltag to run it since skulltag it supports opengl.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hold on...
> *haz butt sechs wiff fursona*
> there now is on topic


Oh you. *giggles* ahaha.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hold on...
> *haz butt sechs wiff fursona*
> there now is on topic



Takes pictures for...reference.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Well that's nice.
> 
> Wanna yiff? :]



who doesn't?




EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh you. *giggles* ahaha.



lol, classic Krasl! ^_^



HAXX said:


> Takes pictures for...reference.



*smiles at camera and gives a thumbs up*


----------



## Morroke (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes I totally would :<


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Yes I totally would :<



lol


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

<Edited because I don't know how to delete a post>


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

So if you had sex with your fursona, would it be masturbation, or what, since it is technically you?


----------



## Seriman (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> This issue was brought up on FPS last week and I simply had to know what you thought about it.  So, would you have sex with your fursona?  Would you let your fursona have sex with you?  Or would you rather have sex with your fursona's partner, provided that there is one?
> 
> Would the personality of your fursona let you have sex with you or his/her partner?  Answer a poll so your voice can be heard and drop a comment in the box below.


If my fursona was the same as it is now, though a different person (Lombax, really), then HELL YES.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Seriously



lol



EdieFantabulous said:


> So if you had sex with your fursona, would it be masturbation, or what, since it is technically you?



it would be sex, cuz it is another being even though it is you.
masturbation is the act of a single entity pleasuring itself sexually, not get another to please it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Seriously



Chubby killer.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Any threads about yiff are so successful


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Chubby killer.



lol



Meadow said:


> Any threads about yiff are so successful



true dat son, true dat!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 13, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Any threads about yiff are so successful



Welcome to FA.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it would be sex, cuz it is another being even though it is you.
> masturbation is the act of a single entity pleasuring itself sexually, not get another to please it.


b-b-but, if it is you then it is a single entity O_O Just an extension of yourself...
*stops thinking* Dog cock...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> b-b-but, if it is you then it is a single entity O_O Just an extension of yourself...
> *stops thinking* Dog cock...



lol, no.
an entity is a being all it's own.
wether it be a thought, a copy/clone, or even a seperate personality.
well, it is mostly used to describe a person or living being, but it can be described as something less or more.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 13, 2010)

My fursona is a manifestation of my subconscious. So I wouldn't be having sex with my fursona but instead masturbating or having sex with someone else using my fursona body.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Any threads about yiff are so successful


 Why am I not surprised? lol


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Why am I not surprised? lol



lol, cuz it's true.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fuck no.


maybe *wags tail*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> maybe *wags tail*



O_O

orly?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> orly?


Yes really.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yes really.



alrighty then!
time to get teh corn chips and watch!


----------



## vampyrknight (Mar 13, 2010)

I so would with my fursona isn't it right to love thyself before you love another ^.^ hehe


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

vampyrknight said:


> I so would with my fursona isn't it right to love thyself before you love another ^.^ hehe



lol, clever and touche'
you get TWO cookies for that!


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure, it's a male gray wolf why wouldn't I?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, clever and touche'
> you get TWO cookies for that!


I said something like this earlier. I never got even a single cookie


----------



## vampyrknight (Mar 13, 2010)

hehe thanks for the cookies *sneakily shares with EdieFantabulous*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I said something like this earlier. I never got even a single cookie


 
*I sue the cookie factory for cookie infringement* Here now you have a whole factories worth.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Sure, it's a male gray wolf why wouldn't I?



mmm, sounds smexy...
lol



EdieFantabulous said:


> I said something like this earlier. I never got even a single cookie



oh noez!
here!
haz four cookies!
(you getz interezt!)


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

vampyrknight said:


> hehe thanks for the cookies *sneakily shares with EdieFantabulous*



haha, np



Furry Gamer said:


> *I sue the cookie factory for cookie infringement* Here now you have a whole factories worth.



*buys cookie factory* and it's all from me! ^^


----------



## vampyrknight (Mar 13, 2010)

oh noez now Ive lost one and Edie has 5 I am too nice for my own good lol


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> haha, np
> 
> 
> 
> *buys cookie factory* and it's all from me! ^^


 
How did you buy my cokkie factory if I wasn't there to sell it to you?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Cookies must be like a death sentence for a thread --_--


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

vampyrknight said:


> oh noez now Ive lost one and Edie has 5 I am too nice for my own good lol


Don't worry you can have it back ^_^
It would take me hours to eat all five.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Cookies must be like a death sentence for a thread --_--


 
NO MORE COOKIES!! You there random person. If you had sex with your fursona. How would you do so?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> How did you buy my cokkie factory if I wasn't there to sell it to you?



cuz I...AM...GOD!!!



EdieFantabulous said:


> Cookies must be like a death sentence for a thread --_--



lol, possibly



Furry Gamer said:


> NO MORE COOKIES!! You there random person. If you had sex with your fursona. How would you do so?



something kinky...
but slightly passionate, to show how much i care ^^


----------



## torachi (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh fuck no! My fursona outweighs me by a couple hundred, and would probably end up on top. fuck that.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> something kinky...
> but slightly passionate, to show how much i care ^^


 
Ahh... passion. I bet you'd passion all over you pants with your fursona.


----------



## vampyrknight (Mar 13, 2010)

lol there is nothing wrong with loving yourself if the fursona is an extension of who you are then merely your just spending a lil quality time with yourself are you not ^.^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> NO MORE COOKIES!! You there random person. If you had sex with your fursona. How would you do so?


I would get scratched, and bitten, I would probably end up on top to start and reversible, maybe throw in some bondage, and such.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Both me and my fursona are straight, so that really says a lot.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

vampyrknight said:


> lol there is nothing wrong with loving yourself if the fursona is an extension of who you are then merely your just spending a lil quality time with yourself are you not ^.^


 
You are right. I said this in another way earlier.



EdieFantabulous said:


> I would get scratched, and bitten, I would probably end up on top to start and reversible, maybe throw in some bondage, and such.


 
Kinky.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 13, 2010)

These kinds of questions always confuse/irritate me. Since my fursona _is me_ (just a different way of visually presenting myself), wouldn't this just be a complex form of masturbation?

Either way, no, it'd creep me out.

Now, my partner's fursona, on the other hand...


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 13, 2010)

Well... 

Your fursona is supposed to be you, so you're having sex with yourself... 

Soooooooo... 

We're back to the old question of "is it incest or masturbation?" :V


Also, no.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Kinky.


Yeah, I know ^_^


----------



## Beta Link (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread represents one reason I hate the furry fandom.

Stop. Fucking. Talking. About. Sex. Fucking. Furfags.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Nylak said:


> These kinds of questions always confuse/irritate me. Since my fursona _is me_ (just a different way of visually presenting myself), wouldn't this just be a complex form of masturbation?
> 
> Either way, no, it'd creep me out.
> 
> Now, my partner's fursona, on the other hand...


Wouldn't it be considered a time paradox or something similar...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> This thread represents one reason I hate the furry fandom.
> 
> Stop. Fucking. Talking. About. Sex. Fucking. Furfags.


That is what we do though O_O


----------



## Seas (Mar 13, 2010)

Option 1 and 3 too.

I wouldn't refuse a singular opportunity to do it with exactly my fursona, but would prefer to do so with a (random) female (eh, male goes too) of his species, which represents option 3.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would get scratched, and bitten, I would probably end up on top to start and reversible, maybe throw in some bondage, and such.



oh, you naughty furry you.
sounds like the stuff i'm into... 



WillowWulf said:


> Wouldn't it be considered a time paradox or something similar...



not quite.
it would be more along the lines of duplication


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> This thread represents one reason I hate the furry fandom.
> 
> Stop. Fucking. Talking. About. Sex. Fucking. Furfags.


It's a reasonable question i have not seen on these forums yet and it would be interesting to see the responses its not like this is a thread about 'Professionally animated furry porn?' or anyhting.... i don't see your problem.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 13, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> This thread represents one reason I hate the furry fandom.
> 
> Stop. Fucking. Talking. About. Sex. Fucking. Furfags.


 
Wahhhhh.

Alternatively: Bawwwwww.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, you naughty furry you.
> sounds like the stuff i'm into...


 Well then...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well then...



"me so horny, me love you long time!"


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> "me so horny, me love you long time!"


Oh darling!


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> "me so horny, me love you long time!"


Jesus christ i was just looking at forum threads and at the time you were last poster for 10/13 threads on the page.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh darling!



murr...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Jesus christ i was just looking at forum threads and at the time you were last poster for 10/13 threads on the page.



lol


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Jesus christ i was just looking at forum threads and at the time you were last poster for 10/13 threads on the page.



He's a mad poster. He even told me that.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> He's a mad poster. He even told me that.



lol, yup! ^^
and it's awesome!


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 13, 2010)

if it was a girl sure.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> if it was a girl sure.



ditto


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ditto


 
You would do it either way.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> murr...


I thought so.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> You would do it either way.



hey, not kewl.
i iz not gay, i just joke around. >:[



EdieFantabulous said:


> I thought so.



lol


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hey, not kewl.
> i iz not gay, i just joke around. >:[
> 
> 
> ...


 
T'was a joke in it's self.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> This thread represents one reason I hate the furry fandom.
> 
> Stop. Fucking. Talking. About. Sex. Fucking. Furfags.


I smell rage...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> T'was a joke in it's self.



lol, suuuuuuuuuuure it was!



WillowWulf said:


> I smell rage...



i smell stolen corn chips


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I smell rage...



I can smell it too. It smells good.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, suuuuuuuuuuure it was!
> 
> 
> 
> i smell stolen corn chips


 
Ahhh! How can I tell you something if you think I'm lieing? .....I know lets yiff it'll be easy then.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck no, fucking this thing ":V" would be like fucking a pair of scissors D: .


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Ahhh! How can I tell you something if you think I'm lieing? .....I know lets yiff it'll be easy then.



lol, that was my joke.
oh it will baby, it will.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, that was my joke.
> oh it will baby, it will.


 
It's mine now. I have stolen it. That's 100 extra yiff points for me.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> It's mine now. I have stolen it. That's 100 extra yiff points for me.



*rapes you*
there's my 100 yiff points...


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *rapes you*
> there's my 100 yiff points...


 
*RAPES YOU BACK* 200 yiff points.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> *RAPES YOU BACK* 200 yiff points.



*rapes back with bondage and cums all over you...twice!*

1000 yiff points! >:]


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Goes to Anthrocon
*9001 Yiff Points*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *rapes back with bondage and cums all over you...twice!*
> 
> 1000 yiff points! >:]


 
I get 10,000 points just for letting you do that.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Goes to Anthrocon
> *9001 Yiff Points*



*goes to anthrocon and rapes/has sex with everyone there*

1,000,000 yiff points!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I get 10,000 points just for letting you do that.



who said you let me, you squirmed and tried to escape like a bad dragon! >:[


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *goes to anthrocon and rapes/has sex with everyone there*
> 
> 1,000,000 yiff points!


 
Watchs/helps you do it all, also gets 1,000,000 yiff points.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> *RAPES YOU BACK* 200 yiff points.





Krasl said:


> *rapes you*
> there's my 100 yiff points...





Krasl said:


> *rapes back with bondage and cums all over you...twice!*
> 
> 1000 yiff points! >:]


*ties you both up, and mercilessly has sex with you both, reversing top and bottom positions*
How many do I score?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> *ties you both up, and mercilessly has sex with you both, reversing top and bottom positions*
> How many do I score?


 
Damn! I guess you win....


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> *ties you both up, and mercilessly has sex with you both, reversing top and bottom positions*
> How many do I score?



you earn about...

500,000 yiff points 



Furry Gamer said:


> Damn! I guess you win....



lol, not quite...


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *rapes you*
> there's my 100 yiff points...


 


Krasl said:


> *rapes back with bondage and cums all over you...twice!*
> 
> 1000 yiff points! >:]


 


EdieFantabulous said:


> *ties you both up, and mercilessly has sex with you both, reversing top and bottom positions*
> How many do I score?


 
Boy this thread is getting hot


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you earn about...
> 
> 500,000 yiff points
> 
> ...


 
Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Boy this thread is getting hot



sure is...



Furry Gamer said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking?



yup, double team! >:]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


Dog cock, cigarette burns, claw and tooth marks?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Dog cock, cigarette burns, claw and tooth marks?



oh no, plz don't turn me on!


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


 
A large cheese plate with complete with various fancy cheses, bagettes, and an assortment of fruits?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> sure is...
> 
> 
> 
> yup, double team! >:]


 
*Krasl and Furry Gamer double team Edie earning 1,000,000 yiff points each*


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> sure is...
> 
> 
> 
> yup, double team! >:]


 

make that triple


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i smell stolen corn chips


Rage gives souls more flavor *slurp*


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Rage gives souls more flavor *slurp*


 
nahh thats just years of substance abuse


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2010)

I will say yes, if only because I want to see how someone fucks the embodiment of nothing.  That shit's got to be _amazing_, if not _universe shattering_.

Worth it.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> *Krasl and Furry Gamer double team Edie earning 1,000,000 yiff points each*



woot



garoose said:


> make that triple



WOOT!



WillowWulf said:


> Rage gives souls more flavor *slurp*



lol?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh no, plz don't turn me on!





Furry Gamer said:


> *Krasl and Furry Gamer double team Edie earning 1,000,000 yiff points each*





garoose said:


> make that triple


Oh, but I I will be showered with fluids an... wait never mind. BRING IT!


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not completely sure how to have sex with abstract concepts.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

*RANDOM SEX ORGY* Everyone gets 500,000 yiff points.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> I'm not completely sure how to have sex with abstract concepts.





			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> I will say yes, if only because I want to see how someone fucks the embodiment of nothing. That shit's got to be amazing, if not universe shattering.  Worth it.


*ASSUMING IF THEY WERE REAL!!!*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh, but I I will be showered with fluids an... wait never mind. BRING IT!



oh baby...



Furry Gamer said:


> *RANDOM SEX ORGY* Everyone gets 500,000 yiff points.



woot!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Slaps everyone* STAY ON TOPIC!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm straight, so only sex with my fursona's partner O.O


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> *Slaps everyone* STAY ON TOPIC!



*slaps back*
why are you slapping me when i am having gay butt secks wiff meh fursona?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *slaps back*
> why are you slapping me when i am having gay butt secks wiff meh fursona?


Or others.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> *Slaps everyone* STAY ON TOPIC!


 
*slaps back* because (look down)



Krasl said:


> *slaps back*
> why are you slapping me when i am having gay butt secks wiff meh fursona?


 
Having gay butt secks with me you mean. *secretly adds 1,000,000 yiff points*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Fuck yeah!


^This


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Or others.



yeah baby, yeah!



Furry Gamer said:


> *slaps back* because (look down)
> 
> 
> 
> Having gay butt secks with me you mean. *secretly adds 1,000,000 yiff points*



lol, touche'


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah baby, yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, touche'


I am going to steal your yiff points through Dog cock, and sucking it.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am going to steal your yiff points through Dog cock, and sucking it.


 
I seriously hope you don't have a pet....mostly for the pets sake


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am going to steal your yiff points through Dog cock, and sucking it.


 
No.. don't suck Krasl's dog cock, I lose points for that. But not when I ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KEkBqDahg

... GET ON THE BALL. ONLY $19.99!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am going to steal your yiff points through Dog cock, and sucking it.



won't work, cuz i'm a wolf.
and we all know you can't handle my huge wolf cock!



garoose said:


> I seriously hope you don't have a pet....mostly for the pets sake



rofl


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> No.. don't suck Krasl's dog cock, I lose points for that. But not when I ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KEkBqDahg
> 
> ... GET ON THE BALL. ONLY $19.99!



oh gawd, lol


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 13, 2010)

yes,
so i can go fuck myself


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> I seriously hope you don't have a pet....mostly for the pets sake


I have a cat, His name is Cat. I like Cat, cat likes me, because I feed him.
Cat is annoying, I want Cat to leave me alone, but Cat is persistant.


Krasl said:


> won't work, cuz i'm a wolf.
> and we all know you can't handle my huge wolf cock!


I could totally handle that! I can handle a lot of things, just not vagina.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> yes,
> so i can go fuck myself



O_O
very interesting...


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have a cat, His name is Cat. I like Cat, cat likes me, because I feed him.
> Cat is annoying, I want Cat to leave me alone, but Cat is persistant.
> 
> I could totally handle that! I can handle a lot of things, just not vagina.


 
Oh so cat's the sexual deviant here, thats ok then


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh so cat's the sexual deviant here, thats ok then


Alrighty.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah, the advantages of a long nose...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Tetragnostica said:


> Ah, the advantages of a long nose...


... Yiff?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have a cat, His name is Cat. I like Cat, cat likes me, because I feed him.
> Cat is annoying, I want Cat to leave me alone, but Cat is persistant.
> 
> I could totally handle that! I can handle a lot of things, just not vagina.



no one can handle my huge wolf cock!
no one i say!



EdieFantabulous said:


> ... Yiff?



...yes, you guess correct


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> no one can handle my huge wolf cock!
> no one i say!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Didn't I handle that huge wolf cock like 5 minutes ago....?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Didn't I handle that huge wolf cock like 5 minutes ago....?



no, you died.
remember?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

What if I don't have a fursona


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> no, you died.
> remember?


 
Then how am I talking to you?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> no one can handle my huge wolf cock!
> no one i say!
> 
> 
> ...


I could, I am immortal, and more evolved than most, my body has adapted from dog cock taking, to wolf cock.
Also I am glad I guess correct.
And Yiff.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What if I don't have a fursona



then it does not apply to you. 



Furry Gamer said:


> Then how am I talking to you?



your a ghost now.
...a smexy ghost...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I could, I am immortal, and more evolved than most, my body has adapted from dog cock taking, to wolf cock.
> Also I am glad I guess correct.
> And Yiff.



does a certain wolf have to rape a certain cat until the certain cat's ass bleeds and the certain wolf has to lick up the blood?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> then it does not apply to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, yes I am smexy and I only wanted you to think I was a ghost... now I'm in your house... it's to late. Don't try to run or scream. Just take it and go to sleep. *pulls down pants*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> does a certain wolf have to rape a certain cat until the certain cat's ass bleeds and the certain wolf has to lick up the blood?


If it is the only way to prove your point then yes.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Yes, yes I am smexy and I only wanted you to think I was a ghost... now I'm in your house... it's to late. Don't try to run or scream. Just take it and go to sleep. *pulls down pants*



oh yeah baby, stick it right up there and i'll make all your dreams come true...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If it is the only way to prove your point then yes.



oh, it's not just to prove a point...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh yeah baby, stick it right up there and i'll make all your dreams come true...


He can be on you, and you can be on me


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh yeah baby, stick it right up there and i'll make all your dreams come true...


 
Damn! This will take forever (3 days) I should have brought food and drink. Now I'll dehydrate, but that doesn't mean I'll stop.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't feel safe in this thread anymore


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What if I don't have a fursona



Since most fursonas are replicas of people, as furry, its safe to assume that it is referring to yourself.

Would you screw yourself via imaginary dog cock?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> I don't feel safe in this thread anymore



I don't feel safe posting in this thread either.

...oh wait...


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> I don't feel safe in this thread anymore


 
To late you have been raped by all of us.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> He can be on you, and you can be on me



oh yeah, sounds like a plan!



Furry Gamer said:


> Damn! This will take forever (3 days) I should have brought food and drink. Now I'll dehydrate, but that doesn't mean I'll stop.



oh, you like the long ways huh?
bring it on then! >:]



garoose said:


> I don't feel safe in this thread anymore



lol, you shouldn't


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> To late you have been raped by all of us.


You and your moral values.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Since most fursonas are replicas of people, as furry, its safe to assume that it is referring to yourself.
> 
> Would you screw yourself via imaginary dog cock?


 
I feel like I wouldn't find myself sexy, but there's only one way to find out *begins cloning research*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't feel safe posting in this thread either.
> 
> ...oh wait...


You're a sly fox, you can get out if you want. However I am an agile cat, and I can catch you.
I guess you lose.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Who's never felt a dragon cock inside them? I'm open to let you all find out.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh yeah, sounds like a plan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you just like to be dominated/


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Who's never felt a dragon cock inside them? I'm open to let you all find out.




Waaaay ahead of you.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> Who's never felt a dragon cock inside them? I'm open to let you all find out.


Well, if I am still alive after three days of Krasl's wolf cock...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You're a sly fox, you can get out if you want. However I am an agile cat, and I can catch you.
> I guess you lose.



Shit. Go easy on me then.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Waaaay ahead of you.


 
Crap... I'm late.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Who's never felt a dragon cock inside them? I'm open to let you all find out.


 
Well technically I never have, but that doesn't mean I want to find out


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



EdieFantabulous said:


> Well, if I am still alive after three days of Krasl's wolf cock...



Then maybe you should move on to something bigger!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Well technically I never have, but that doesn't mean I want to find out


 
Then why are you responding to my post...


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Then why are you responding to my post...


 
OH GAWD MY SUBCONSCIOUS HAS BETRAYED ME!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Shit. Go easy on me then.


Don't worry, I can be gentle.


----------



## Shiroka (Mar 13, 2010)

Assuming my fursona isn't literally myself and considering I gave him a slightly more carefree attitude and a much better self esteem, hell yeah I would have sex with him!

I wonder if that makes it a "Mary Sue" though...



			
				HAXX said:
			
		

> Would you screw yourself via imaginary dog cock?


I did, as a matter of fact... except it was artificial, not imaginary


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> *ASSUMING IF THEY WERE REAL!!!*


You missed the joke, so now I'm going to have to explain it and it'll suck (more than it did):
I have no fursona.  Nada.  So, technically, my fursona is nothing.  Yes, I would fuck that, as it'd be awesome to fuck the concept of nothingness.  However, the very fact that I'm fucking it (and thus interacting with it) means I'll be fucking _something_.  My _nothing_ has become _something_, which hopefully is going to end very poorly for everything within about a universe's radii.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



EdieFantabulous said:


> Well, if I am still alive after three days of Krasl's wolf cock...



whatever, you died as soon as it slid into your ass! >:[



HAXX said:


> Then maybe you should move on to something bigger!



fool!
nothing is bigger than my wolf cock!
...except for a stallion cock...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Krasl said:


> whatever, you died as soon as it slid into your ass! >:[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or DRAGON PENIS O.O


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Silver Dragon said:


> Or DRAGON PENIS O.O



hm, just by a few inches...
lol


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2010)

Oops, my bad.  And now I understand why my joke went over the inhabitants-of-this-thread's heads.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Oops, my bad.  And now I understand why my joke went over the inhabitants-of-this-thread's heads.



lol


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Krasl said:


> whatever, you died as soon as it slid into your ass! >:[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your signature picture looks so rape able hug able. Hehehe...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> Your signature picture looks so rape able hug able. Hehehe...



Yeah, I would definately rape hug it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Tommy said:


> Yeah, I would definitely hug rape it.



Fix'd.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Tommy said:


> Yeah, I would definitely have hot unprotected and promiscuous sex with it.


 


HAXX said:


> Fix'd.


 
mega fix'd


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



HAXX said:


> Fix'd.



Is it a female? If it is, than you're probably right.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Tommy said:


> Is it a female? If it is, than you're probably right.



Hmm, pretend its female?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



HAXX said:


> Hmm, pretend its female?



works for me!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Krasl said:


> works for me!


 
Works for me too.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Krasl said:


> works for me!



Ok, I guess I could then.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> Works for me too.


 
fourth'd


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 13, 2010)

I would.  Would be great~


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I would.  Would be great~



Well, masturbate. That's pretty much what it is.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> Works for me too.





Tommy said:


> Ok, I guess I could then.





garoose said:


> fourth'd



i haz been copied!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well, masturbate. That's pretty much what it is.



Masturbation or not, I'd bone him in every position possible~

-cue creepy smile-


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Krasl said:


> whatever, you died as soon as it slid into your ass! >:[


Lies, they throw the world into chaos.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Krasl said:


> i haz been copied!


 
You haz been raped huged.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I would.  Would be great~



Fan of the cloaca? :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Masturbation or not, I'd bone him in every position possible~
> 
> -cue creepy smile-



oh bby. need any help?


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> You haz been raped *huged*.


 
So hes been made bigger? Like he has an erection?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



EdieFantabulous said:


> Lies, they throw the world into chaos.



and it is AWESOME!



Furry Gamer said:


> You haz been raped huged.



either option is good baby...



garoose said:


> So hes been made bigger? Like he has an erection?



impossible, if my wolf cock was any bigger the world would explode!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Krasl said:


> impossible, if my wolf cock was any bigger the world would explode!



Explain?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Krasl said:


> either option is good baby...


 
How about both.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> How about both.


From behind.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



EdieFantabulous said:


> From behind.


 
Great idea!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> How about both.





EdieFantabulous said:


> From behind.



Oh murr...


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Tommy said:


> Oh murr...


 
... oh murr...


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> ... oh murr...


 
oh....not murr! COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



garoose said:


> oh....not murr! COMBO BREAKER!


  NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOT A COMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOT A COMBO BREAKER!!!


 
You going to baww some more? :\/


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Furry Gamer said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NOT A COMBO BREAKER!!!



CA-CA-COMBO BREAKER!!!



leon said:


> You going to baww some more? :\/



lol


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

That's enough yiff for one day, time for me to go, but I'll be back. Hehehe...


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck yes  ._.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



Krasl said:


> CA-CA-COMBO BREAKER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol



FAIL
YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG
C- C- C- C- COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Would you have sex with your fursona? and Yiff*



CynicalCirno said:


> FAIL
> YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG
> C- C- C- C- COMBO BREAKER!



touche'


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 14, 2010)

You mean if someone masterbates as there Fursona or something?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> You mean if someone masterbates as there Fursona or something?


No you lose.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> You mean if someone masterbates as there Fursona or something?


 
no more like if someones fursona were to pop out of nowhere and take them in the butt


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

garoose said:


> no more like if someones fursona were to pop out of nowhere and take them in the butt



But that being, in essence, is still you! You would literally be screwing yourself. Why would someone say yes? Unless they have a serious case of Narcissus.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> You mean if someone masterbates as there Fursona or something?


Something like a furry
OTL-|


----------



## Aara (Mar 14, 2010)

1.  Sees title of topic.

2.  Literally lols at title of topic.

3.  Votes in poll; affirming that people would never do such a thing.

4.  Views poll results.

5.  Is both shocked and horrified at poll results.




Totaled results:

FAITH IN HUMANITY DECREASES BY 4 EXP.

LULZ INCREASES BY 2 EXP.

SHAME FOR BEING FURRY INCREASES BY 7 EXP.

INTEREST TO ABANDON FURRY FANDOM INCREASES BY 5 EXP.


----------



## vappykid5 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2010)

Aara said:


> 1. Sees title of topic.
> 
> 2. Literally lols at title of topic.
> 
> ...


 
I lol'd


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Aara said:


> 1.  Sees title of topic.
> 
> 2.  Literally lols at title of topic.
> 
> ...



Same result. But lulz EXP went up +3 with this post :3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

The mods are starting to rear their ugly heads so, this thread will probably be shut down soon for being off topic. So, everyone have fun I guess.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> The mods are starting to rear their ugly heads so, this thread will probably be shut down soon for being off topic. So, everyone have fun I guess.



You know, disrespecting the mods for doing their jobs is a good way to get on their bad side..


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> The mods are starting to rear their ugly heads so, this thread will probably be shut down soon for being off topic. So, everyone have fun I guess.



*headdesk*


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You know, disrespecting the mods for doing their jobs is a good way to get on their bad side..



You, sir, are amazing.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You know, disrespecting the mods for doing their jobs is a good way to get on their bad side..


 
I'm pretty sure some probably hate me for no reason anyway.
I was only refering to certain ones anyway. I know that's their job and they have to do it. I don't really care if their just doing their job, but some have fun with it if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 14, 2010)

Eww. Eww. Ewwwww. Why would any sane person do that?


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I'm pretty sure some probably hate me for no reason anyway.
> I was only refering to certain ones anyway. I know that's their job and they have to do it. I don't really care if their just doing their job, but some have fun with it if you know what I mean.



They do have fun with it... As evidenced by your "do you hate me" thread poll.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

i would fuck my fursona like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I'm pretty sure some probably hate me for no reason anyway.
> I was only refering to certain ones anyway. I know that's their job and they have to do it. I don't really care if their just doing their job, but some have fun with it if you know what I mean.


No. Their job is to make sure threads run smoothly and stay on topic. Some of them probably take some sort of satisfaction in their job, yes. I sure as hell know I would have enjoyed locking that abomination you called a great thread.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> They do have fun with it... As evidenced by your "do you hate me" thread poll.


 
Ahh, what ever, but the point is that that one was an epic thread that got 1121 posts. It was entirely off topic. This one probably won't be so lucky.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I'm pretty sure some probably hate me for no reason anyway.
> I was only refering to certain ones anyway. I know that's their job and they have to do it. I don't really care if their just doing their job, but some have fun with it if you know what I mean.



Then why make a big deal out of the ones would 'don't have fun'? There are a set of rules that we agreed to, it is expected that we know them. Don't get angry when your scolded for breaking them lol.

And I doubt anyone hates you for no reason. If anything, huge unrelated posts are probably annoying to them since they do have to scim through them.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would fuck my fursona like there was no tomorrow.


Harley is here! *waves*
Why not have sex with yourself, since what attracts people to others most is themselves.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would fuck my fursona like there was no tomorrow.


 
Point exactly.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> *I'm pretty sure some probably hate me for no reason anyway.*
> I was only refering to certain ones anyway. I know that's their job and they have to do it. I don't really care if their just doing their job, but some have fun with it if you know what I mean.


 
I knew you were going to baw more. :V

One: Mods have no discretion as to who you are, if you break rules they punish you.
Two: All the mods are pretty cool on here.
Three: They lock threads that need to be locked.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would fuck my fursona like there was no tomorrow.



Harely is the only fursona nobody could ignore. So...maybe this thread was about Harley??
/thread


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No. Their job is to make sure threads run smoothly and stay on topic. Some of them probably take some sort of satisfaction in their job, yes. I sure as hell know I would have enjoyed locking that abomination you called a great thread.


Blasphemy! You sir are an abomination!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would fuck my fursona like there was no tomorrow.



I'd do it again. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

leon said:


> I knew you were going to baw more. :V
> 
> One: Mods have no discretion as to who you are, if you break rules they punish you.
> Two: All the mods are pretty cool on here.
> Three: They lock threads that need to be locked.



^


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Blasphemy! You sir are an abomination!



I'm a straight avian fur with no interest in the art whatsoever. I already knew this. 

Oh, and on-topic: No, because it would be a guy. And a feral raven, which might raise some problems for sex.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'm a straight avian fur with no interest in the art whatsoever. I already knew this.
> 
> Oh, and on-topic: No, because it would be a guy. And a feral raven, which might raise some problems for sex.


As long as you are aware.
On topic, I would have sex with a lot of people's fursonas. Mine would just know what I like best.
I could do whatever I wanted with them!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'm a straight avian fur with no interest in the art whatsoever. I already knew this.
> 
> Oh, and on-topic: No, because it would be a guy. And a feral raven, which might raise some problems for sex.


 
*mental image*



ROFLMAO! :lol:


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Bottom line doing your fursona is like doing yourself. And if you have sex with yourself how is that gay?


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Bottom line doing your fursona is like doing yourself. And if you have sex with yourself how is that gay?


...If you are a man, then your fursona would (hopefully) be a man. Then we have two men having sex. How the fuck is that not gay.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...If you are a man, then your fursona would (hopefully) be a man. Then we have two men having sex. How the fuck is that not gay.


 
Because it's like yourself. It's more like masturbation.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Bottom line doing your fursona is like doing yourself. And if you have sex with yourself how is that gay?





HAXX said:


> But that being, in essence, is still you! You would  literally be screwing yourself. Why would someone say yes? Unless they  have a serious case of *Narcissus*.


 
 Then you have a serious case of "I love myself."


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Because it's like yourself. It's more like masturbation.


It's you. Sticking it in the butt of another man. It's not the same man, it's your fursona, and even if you had sex with of a clone of yourself, it's not masturbation. Masturbation is imitating sex with yourself, not actually having sex with yourself.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Then you have a serious case of "I love myself."



I love myself, but I wouldn't fuck myself, or a murrfursona if I had one. Ew.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Because it's like yourself. It's more like masturbation.


 
If you stick your dick in another sentient and willing beings ass is that masturbation?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Then you have a serious case of "I love myself."



Ego stroking to the EXTREME!!!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

This will never end. Some will think it's like masturbation others will think it gay. The truth is it's some were in between. Anyway I'm getting off now. Good night to all.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

leon said:


> If you stick your dick in another sentient and willing beings ass is that masturbation?


 
If you could stick your dick in your own ass would you call that gay?


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> This will never end. Some will think it's like masturbation others will think it gay. The truth is it's some were in between. Anyway I'm getting off now. Good night to all.


 
Good, go baww somewhere else.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

leon said:


> If you stick your dick in another sentient and willing beings ass is that masturbation?



I wish I had a YouTube poop to answer this question


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> This will never end. Some will think it's like masturbation others will think it gay. The truth is it's some were in between. Anyway I'm getting off now. Good night to all.


You really don't have to announce it, you know. We'll figure it out when you stop posting.



Furry Gamer said:


> If you could stick your dick in your own ass would you call that gay?


I would call it having an unusually flexible boner. And gay for liking the cock in your butt.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I wish I had a YouTube poop to answer this question


 
Me too.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ego stroking to the EXTREME!!!



Srs bsns.



leon said:


> If you stick your dick in another sentient and willing beings ass is that masturbation?



This depends if this fursona is yours. If it thinks, behaves, and possibly has the same memories as you (being your fursona), then how do we define what is you?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> If you could stick your dick in your own ass would you call that gay?


This comment, should never have existed...


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You really don't have to announce it, you know. We'll figure it out when you stop posting.


 
Don't want to be rude you know. Figured I'd work it in with an on topic post.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

leon said:


> Me too.



Can't think of any keywords that would fit it 

standard furry related YTP derp 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7KAT6P9yQ

on topic: can't do bacon.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> This comment, should never have existed...


 Response to that quoted statement.

Yes. The definition of being homosexual or bisexual is engaging in sexual acts on the same gender....

this would be false if you switch your gender while doing it


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> on topic: can't do bacon.



Have you tried?

...I totally would.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Have you tried?
> 
> ...I totally would.


 
One reason why I would NOT fuck bacon...




...pimple dick. That is all...


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Have you tried?
> 
> ...I totally would.



No and I don't intend to.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> One reason why I would NOT fuck bacon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...True. But it sounded delicious.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...True. But it sounded delicious.


 
? 

Walking away slowly...


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> One reason why I would NOT fuck bacon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Someone should definitly sig that...


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> ?
> 
> Walking away slowly...


Now that I think about it, that is disgusting and creepy. I'm just really hungry right now. Goddamn bacon.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 14, 2010)

leon said:


> Someone should definitly sig that...


 
I'm sig worthy?


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I'm sig worthy?



Much better e-peen indicator than postcount.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 14, 2010)

This is why people think furries are retards :V
Wait I'm sorry, they are retards.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 14, 2010)

Nope. Sex basically doesn't even really _exist_ to him, anyway.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 14, 2010)

Would I have sex with my fursona? No.....yes.....well, maybe....really depends on different things.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> If you could stick your dick in your own ass would you call that gay?



Wow, thats actually a very good question! lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Would I have sex with my fursona? No.....yes.....well, maybe....really depends on different things.


Maybe?
I wouldn't even think of myself a fuckable furball that has super powers and always murrs and purrs and does furry stuff. Why not? Because I am playing the game.
SKAZI!!!!!! No I don't like techno but I have pride in our artists.
Infected mushroom


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Maybe?
> I wouldn't even think of myself a fuckable furball that has super powers and always murrs and purrs and does furry stuff. Why not? Because I am playing the game.
> SKAZI!!!!!! No I don't like techno but I have pride in our artists.
> Infected mushroom


O_O
You confuse meh.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oops I sigged.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Wow, thats actually a very good question! lol



No, because masturbation would also be gay.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2010)

Depends. Shenzi, sure. Molly? Ehhh, she's out of my league. 

As for my catgirls. 

Carmen? Sure! <3 Carmen. 
Emily? Uh, no thanks.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> O_O
> You confuse meh.


My behavior varies with the music I hear ;3



Shenzebo said:


> Depends. Shenzi, sure. Molly? Ehhh, she's out of my league.
> 
> As for my catgirls.
> 
> ...


How many stuff?
Are Emily and Molly horny naked fat guys with cat ears?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How many stuff?
> Are Emily and Molly horny naked fat guys with cat ears?


A lot

Emily is a slutty catgirl with a Glasgow smile

Molly is their "Mom". She's...something, I haven't decided.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

What is this thread.

This is why the Internets hates us, guys.


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What is this thread.
> 
> This is why the Internets hates us, guys.


*agrees with Gumshoe*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 14, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> This issue was brought up on FPS last week and I simply had to know what you thought about it.  So, would you have sex with your fursona?  Would you let your fursona have sex with you?  Or would you rather have sex with your fursona's partner, provided that there is one?
> 
> Would the personality of your fursona let you have sex with you or his/her partner?  Answer a poll so your voice can be heard and drop a comment in the box below.



what stupid fucking question is this? If I had sex with my fursona I would be having sex with myself DUH!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *agrees with Gumshoe*



Aw, thanks, pal.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> A lot
> 
> Emily is a slutty catgirl with a Glasgow smile
> 
> Molly is their "Mom". She's...something, I haven't decided.



A lot.
Why so many? If I might ask..
Even as a non furry, I'd rather have one fursona and make it stay insane and inimaginable as any other fursonas.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What is this thread.
> 
> This is why the Internets hates us, guys.



This thread is 



*RAEP*


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd smash my fursona's clam.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd smash my fursona's clam.



That's out of order.
She's be all sad and wouldn't play with the other ottarrs for days.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd smash my fursona's clam.



It will be smashed and no more clams will be here.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That's out of order.
> She's be all sad and wouldn't play with the other ottarrs for days.



*You're* out of order.



CynicalCirno said:


> It will be smashed and no more clams will be here.



... D:


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Like I said before I would totally bang my fursona.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *You're* out of order.



*MONGOOSE*


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> *MONGOOSE*



*WALRUS*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *WALRUS*



*PEANUT BUTTER*


----------



## Seriman (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Like I said before I would totally bang my fursona.


As would I. ONLY, if he were indeed another being, just with the same everything as my fursona. Because Lombaxes rock. And are hawt.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> *PEANUT BUTTER*



P: P: P:

*WAIT IT'S A TRAP*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *You're* out of order.
> 
> 
> 
> ... D:


:3
Tha's okay all your clams are protected
Otters are the cutest furry bastards evar



Furry Gamer said:


> Like I said before I would totally bang my fursona.



wtf


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Everyone! Bang your fursona!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Everyone! Bang your fursona!



Does anyone have a Mr. Edgeworth furso--


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone have a Mr. Edgeworth furso--



Who is Mr. Edgeworth?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Who is Mr. Edgeworth?



And why are we posting like this?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> And why are we posting like this?



This is a secret


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> And why are we posting like this?



No one invited you to do so.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> No one invited you to do so.



/wrist ;w;


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

*BOOO*
ha I scared you all


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

What's Going on everyone?!!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> What's Going on everyone?!!




I'm doing pretty good but I can't hear anything that these little people say!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I'm doing pretty good but I can't hear anything that these little people say!


 
I know right. 1121 posts.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

The Game


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The Game


 
What was that I couldn't hear you [is in denial]


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I know right. 1121 posts.




Greatest thread ever!  But I think the real question that this thread should be asking is, would you have sex with your fursona's fursona?


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Greatest thread ever! But I think the real question that this thread should be asking is, would you have sex with your fursona's fursona?


 
Thinking about it brings a tear to my eyes

also I would not have sex with my fursona because it would be a guy


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

garoose said:


> Thinking about it brings a tear to my eyes
> 
> also I would not have sex with my fursona because it would be a guy


 Reading those letters brought tears to my eyes. They hurt like a bitch to read.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I know right. 1121 posts.



Why the hell do you keep acting like this is a good thing? Your little group had a shitposting, off-topic thread that normally would have been locked by post 100, and you keep bragging about the mods not paying attention to you. The mods are human, they're not everywhere at once and you guys slipped under the radar for once. This is not a good thing, and constantly talking about will only make the mods hate you more. Stop bragging about others mistakes.


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone have a Mr. Edgeworth furso--


No love for Phoenix? : (


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Who is Mr. Edgeworth?









Miles Edgeworth


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Why the hell do you keep acting like this is a good thing? Your little group had a shitposting, off-topic thread that normally would have been locked by post 100, and you keep bragging about the mods not paying attention to you. The mods are human, they're not everywhere at once and you guys slipped under the radar for once. This is not a good thing, and constantly talking about it will only make the mods hate you more. Stop bragging about others mistakes.



Fix'd (Sorry but I'm a stickler for grammar sometimes.)

Wouldn't it be hard to have sex with your fursona, especially if your, uh, "sizes" don't match?

NURSE JOY:  "Wow, Icarus615 sure seems angry at Furry Gamer about bringing up the Grand old Thread.  Maybe it's too soon, like bringing up 9/11 was back in '02?"

DOCTOR DOAK:  "Well, he has a point, it throws threads off topic.  Icarus615, would you like something to calm you down?  An ostrich treat?  Some marmalade perhaps?  Or some cold hard meds?  I have lots of Stimpaks!"


----------



## Seriman (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The Game


Damn...


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Greatest thread ever!  But I think the real question that this thread should be asking is, would you have sex with your fursona's fursona?


Actually, I'd love to see my fursona and his alter ego have sex...but then I'd feel really bad for Willow...


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone have a Mr. Edgeworth furso--


My cat's name is Miles Edgeworth...does that count?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My cat's name is Miles Edgeworth...does that count?



Cats are pretty perfect for Edgey's personality, actually.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Fix'd (Sorry but I'm a stickler for grammar sometimes.)



Oh, crap, didn't notice that. Sorry.



Silver Dragon said:


> Wouldn't it be hard to have sex with your fursona, especially if your, uh, "sizes" don't match?


Yep, one of my points.



Silver Dragon said:


> NURSE JOY:  "Wow, Icarus615 sure seems angry at Furry Gamer about bringing up the Grand old Thread.  Maybe it's too soon, like bringing up 9/11 was back in '02?"


I'm more angry at the fact that he chooses to continue this behaivior. 



Silver Dragon said:


> DOCTOR DOAK:  "Well, he has a point, it throws threads off topic.  Icarus615, would you like something to calm you down?  An ostrich treat?  Some marmalade perhaps?  Or some cold hard meds?  I have lots of Stimpaks!"


Today is an angry day for me, I'm stuck inside doing work on an awesome Sunday.

And I'm not really an ostrich.


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Cats are pretty perfect for Edgey's personality, actually.


Yes, yes they are


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Fan of the cloaca? :V



Somewhat.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Why the hell do you keep acting like this is a good thing? Your little group had a shitposting, off-topic thread that normally would have been locked by post 100, and you keep bragging about the mods not paying attention to you. The mods are human, they're not everywhere at once and you guys slipped under the radar for once. This is not a good thing, and constantly talking about will only make the mods hate you more. Stop bragging about others mistakes.


 
Because we managed to get 1121 posts out of an of topic shit storm.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Fix'd (Sorry but I'm a stickler for grammar sometimes.)
> 
> Wouldn't it be hard to have sex with your fursona, especially if your, uh, "sizes" don't match?
> 
> ...


 
Fallout 3 reference. ^ (Stimpaks)


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Because we managed to get 1121 posts out of an of topic shit storm.


As usual.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Fallout 3 reference. ^ (Stimpaks)



Hehehehehehe....

But, back on topic, wouldn't it suck if you chose to have sex with your fursona and they said no?  Talk about self-loathing...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 14, 2010)

I wouldnt have sex withmy fursonia either. Belike doing it to your self, partner on the other hand. That  would be a better idea.


----------



## DissidentLove (Mar 14, 2010)

Probably not, my fursona's in a relationship (with a fictional character, but still!)


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Hehehehehehe....
> 
> But, back on topic, wouldn't it suck if you chose to have sex with your fursona and they said no? Talk about self-loathing...


 
If you wanted to do your fursona wouldn't your fursona want to do you? Assuming that your fursona is like you.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 14, 2010)

I could have sex with my fursona
I'd rather have sex _as_ my fursona,
when he's like this.
Wouldn't you?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I could have sex with my fursona
> I'd rather have sex _as_ my fursona,
> when he's like this.
> Wouldn't you?


 
Someone is naughty.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

I read your sig, Furry Gamer.


What about a dragon-shark? Eh?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Someone is naughty.



Ya don't say
so are you bitin or what


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I read your sig, Furry Gamer.
> 
> 
> What about a dragon-shark? Eh?


 
That's just sharks. Dragon-sharks don't count... they only ruin half of everything.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Ya don't say
> so are you bitin or what


 
That depends do you want me to?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That's just sharks. Dragon-sharks don't count... they only ruin half of everything.


XD lol. Would the awesomeness of a dragon override the other half?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That depends do you want me to?



hey there sweet thing <3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> XD lol. Would the awesomeness of a dragon override the other half?


 
Dragons override all uncoolness, so yes.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Dragons override all uncoolness, so yes.


 Hell yeah!


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 14, 2010)

I would love to have a dragon yiff me.  Just the size ohhhhh   *murrs*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> XD lol. Would the awesomeness of a dragon override the other half?


 


SexyRedFoxxy said:


> I would love to have a dragon yiff me. Just the size ohhhhh *murrs*


 
NOOO! Now it's starting to turn to yiff! Quick someone on topic!

Would your fursona rape gently persuade you?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Dragons override all uncoolness, so yes.



I most heartily agree.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I most heartily agree.


 We all have something in common.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 14, 2010)

I would have sex with frosts girl, but he would probably rip me in half...


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Mar 14, 2010)

HEY! LOOK! AN ON TOPIC POST! *GASP*

Anyway, yeah, I probably would. Answers 1 or 3 would apply to me ^.^


----------



## Seriman (Mar 14, 2010)

I have an unhealthy want/obsession for Lombaxes, so even just being friends with my fursona (as a different being) would be bliss. Sex? Icing on the cake.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I have an unhealthy want/obsession for Lombaxes, so even just being friends with my fursona (as a different being) would be bliss. Sex? Icing on the cake.



God, you're such a faget.








Ottsels are totally the way to go.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> God, you're such a faget.
> 
> 
> Ottsels are totally the way to go.


1 :c
2 Ottsels? I be confused...


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 14, 2010)

Idc Im gay and im also a cake  o-o


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ottsels are totally the way to go.


Wat.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Ottsels <3

DAXTER


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 14, 2010)

Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox
Fox


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> I would love to have a dragon yiff me.  Just the size ohhhhh   *murrs*



how about a weasel <3


----------



## Seriman (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ottsels <3
> 
> DAXTER


I like Lombaxes better. I simply can't get enough of them. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I like Lombaxes better. I simply can't get enough of them. <3 <3 <3


As your sig states.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I like Lombaxes better. I simply can't get enough of them. <3 <3 <3



We know.

U:


----------



## Seriman (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> We know.
> 
> U:


Obviously. If I could somehow stop my obsessiveness, believe me, I would. It annoys me as well.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That depends do you want me to?



*Dude!* He's naked, his wrists are bound and he's kneeling. He's not in much position to resist.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Obviously. If I could somehow stop my obsessiveness, believe me, I would. It annoys me as well.


My obsession with furries gets in the way sometimes and annoys other people, but I wouldn't stop it if I could. XD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Obviously. If I could somehow stop my obsessiveness, believe me, I would. It annoys me as well.


 Pfft, I remember when I used to be obsessed with dragons. Now, it's like Idc.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if it's a good or bad thing that this thread is back on topic.

Oh, and for on-topic: it's still gay.


----------



## Straydirewolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Well i put my vote in, i'd much rather have sex with my fursona's female partner then my actual fursona =p lol...funny thread imo, put a smile on my face after a long day of personal conflict


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if it's a good or bad thing that this thread is back on topic.
> 
> Oh, and for on-topic: it's still gay.


Depends if you have a same-gender fursona.
Or even multiple fursonas.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if it's a good or bad thing that this thread is back on topic.
> 
> Oh, and for on-topic: it's still gay.


What if it was a female version?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if it's a good or bad thing that this thread is back on topic.
> 
> Oh, and for on-topic: it's still gay.



I only voted yes to having sex with my fursona's partner, personally.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> What if it was a female version?



I was mainly referring to your fursona as a furry version of you, but if your fursona is a different gender, then you are probably gay or transgender (or wish to be transgender), and then ...I don't know if that's gay, I always get confused about this sexuality stuff. Being straight is simpler.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> My obsession with furries gets in the way sometimes and annoys other people, but *I wouldn't stop it if I could*. XD


Yeah same here (for furries anyways). It's just the fact that I can't get Lombaxes out of my mind long enough to eat dinner that's annoying me.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my god, I absolutely would. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3527259/

Murr.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Jakobean said:


> Oh my god, I absolutely would.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3527259/
> 
> Murr.


 I eat dolphins for breakfast D:<


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I eat dolphins for breakfast D:<



I eat dragons who think that being a dragon automatically makes them awesome for breakfast.

And dolphins are awesome.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I eat dragons who think that being a dragon automatically makes them awesome for breakfast.
> 
> And dolphins are awesome.


 
All furries are awsome!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> All furries are awsome!


Truth.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> All furries are awsome!



still waiting on that yiff.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 14, 2010)

i dont have a fursona so question is broken.  >.>


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> All furries are awsome!


Question.
Do you consider ME to be a furry?


----------



## quayza (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> Question.
> Do you consider ME to be a furry?



No. Your microman.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> still waiting on that yiff.


 
We finally got back on track. I don't want to ruin it with yiff. To many threads die this way. From here on out if someone needs to yiff, do it silently... ok?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> Question.
> Do you consider ME to be a furry?


 
I don't think a Microman counts, being a man and not a furry, but then again we're all really people who love furries so, in a way yes.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> We finally got back on track. I don't want to ruin it with yiff. To many threads die this way. From here on out if someone needs to yiff, do it silently... ok?



note me.


----------



## X (Mar 14, 2010)

well, ya.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> note me.


 
You just kinda sit back and wait till it turns to yiff or you just throw your yiff in don't ya?

I don't think anyone actually answered this question yet.

Would your fursona rape you?

Come on I'm being blunt here. Now please someone answer my question before it gets lonely.


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

quayza said:


> No. Your microman.


I see...  I am too short to account for anything anyways


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> I see... I am too short to account for anything anyways


 
Didn't you read my post? Obviously I think you count for something.


----------



## Sneak (Mar 14, 2010)

Solely due to the fact that I am often frustrated and horny, yes I would.


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Mar 15, 2010)

ADF said:


> He's a dude, so no.


  what he said


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What is this thread.
> 
> This is why the Internets hates us, guys.


 
this, I hate you OP and I hope you die of Aids :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> this, I hate you OP and I hope you die of Aids :V


 Nothing wrong about wanting to have sex with yourself and your imagination =P


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Nothing wrong about wanting to have sex with yourself and your imagination =P


 
As long as you keep what ever nasty ass thoughts to yourself, I don't have a problem with it but if you want to fuck yourself no one else wants to know :\


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> As long as you keep what ever nasty ass thoughts to yourself, I don't have a problem with it but if you want to fuck yourself no one else wants to know :\


Lol, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Nothing wrong about wanting to have sex with yourself and your imagination =P


 
DAMN RIGHT!

@south syde dobe, It's pointless to even post stuff to me as I have you on my ignore list. Have fun yiffing yourself off ass hole!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> DAMN RIGHT!
> 
> @south syde dobe, It's pointless to even post stuff to me as I have you on my ignore list. Have fun yiffing yourself off ass hole!


Why would you ever ignore someone as awesome as him.

Actually who the hell even _uses_ forum ignore functions?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Lol, I was being sarcastic.


 
Furries hardly ever kid about their weird ass fetishes and stuff :V



Furry Gamer said:


> @south syde dobe, It's pointless to even post stuff to me as I have you on my ignore list. Have fun yiffing yourself off ass hole!


 
This has made me fucking lol, I might sig this xD
Anyhow I don't give a damn if you ignore me or not :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Furries hardly ever kid about their weird ass fetishes and stuff :V


Lol, yeah I so WANT to fuck myself, because I'm straight in real life XD.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Lol, yeah I so WANT to fuck myself, because I'm straight in real life XD.


 
Thats *IMPOSSIBLE!!1! *:O


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Thats *IMPOSSIBLE!!1! *:O


 Anything is possible, my friend, anything :3



Except accomplishing your dreams of course >.>


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Anything is possible, my friend, anything :3
> 
> 
> 
> Except accomplishing your dreams of course >.>


 
I know, I want to obliterate the furry fandom but you guys reproduce more than I can destroy :\

Maybe I need a new method D:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I know, I want to obliterate the furry fandom but you guys reproduce more than I can destroy :\
> 
> Maybe I need a new method D:


Instead of killing them, fence them in like the Australians are doing to their bunnies. They'll eventually kill themselves off with inbreeding :3


Honestly, I have no problem with anyone's fantasies, unless... They're pedophile or anything just wrong in my view... Having sex with your imagination is something that everyone does once in a while.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Instead of killing them, fence them in like the Australians are doing to their bunnies. They'll eventually kill themselves off with inbreeding :3


that idea is so insane it just might work 



Dragon-Shark said:


> Honestly, I have no problem with anyone's fantasies, unless... They're pedophile or anything just wrong in my view... Having sex with your imagination is something that everyone does once in a while.


 
Meh I guess so but why are furries so damn public with such odd information? :O

w8 I just answered it, they are furries *sigh* I need some booze


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> that idea is so insane it just might work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As long as it's not in their school or out in the park... Forums, that's cool. I would only do it online myself, I don't want to embarass myself irl lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> As long as it's not in their school or out in the park... Forums, that's cool. I would only do it online myself, I don't want to embarass myself irl lol.


 
Well its true that these forums really don't have much restraits so people can say all they want but that also means I can as well ^^

I'm just stating an opinion really :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> DAMN RIGHT!
> 
> @south syde dobe, It's pointless to even post stuff to me as I have you on my ignore list. Have fun yiffing yourself off ass hole!



Wait what? Why? -.-


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wait what? Why? -.-


 He's a typical furfag...its best not to reason with those creatures :O
In all honesty though, I've learned quite a bit about furries and they aren't all bad though whinners like him are the ones I'd try to avoid myself :\

I think your cool though


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He's a typical furfag...its best not to reason with those creatures :O
> In all honesty though, I've learned quite a bit about furries and they aren't all bad though whinners like him are the ones I'd try to avoid myself :\
> 
> I think your cool though



Dobe uses LOGOS!
Furfag is immune to that type of attack!
Dobe uses public ridiclue in sig!
Winnar is you!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He's a typical furfag...its best not to reason with those creatures :O
> In all honesty though, I've learned quite a bit about furries and they aren't all bad though whinners like him are the ones I'd try to avoid myself :\
> 
> I think your cool though



Thank you sir, your pretty awesome in my books too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thank you sir, your pretty awesome in my books too.


 
Ty 



Bando37 said:


> Dobe uses LOGOS!
> Furfag is immune to that type of attack!
> Dobe uses public ridiclue in sig!
> Winnar is you!


 
Thank you *bows*
Also I noticed he seperated the word asshole for some reason :\


----------



## lowkey (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thank you sir, your pretty awesome in my books too.



you guys should exchange fursonas so you can fuck each other.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

who wants to yiff


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

lowkey said:


> you guys should exchange fursonas so you can fuck each other.



You sir are a devious genius.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> who wants to yiff


Grab lowkey. He seems to be lookin for some action 



Bando37 said:


> You sir are a devious genius.



Except that part where I lack a fursona


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You sir are a devious genius.


 exchange sona's?

yiff?

I am confused, what's the furry thing talking about? :O


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He's a typical furfag...its best not to reason with those creatures :O
> In all honesty though, I've learned quite a bit about furries and they aren't all bad though whinners like him are the ones I'd try to avoid myself :\
> 
> I think your cool though


 
You do know I'm straight right? Anyway how mature are you I made a furfag cry. Oh, boo hoo. What a great acomplishment. You'll go down in history for sure.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> who wants to yiff



 This guy seems eager for some yiffage...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> You do know I'm straight right? Anyway how mature are you I made a furfag cry. Oh, boo hoo. What a great acomplishment. You'll go down in history for sure.



Your the one throwing people on ignore lists.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> You do know I'm straight right? Anyway how mature are you I made a furfag cry. Oh, boo hoo. What a great acomplishment. You'll go down in history for sure.



Brb adding Dobe to "great historical persons" list


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> You do know I'm straight right? Anyway how mature are you I made a furfag cry. Oh, boo hoo. What a great acomplishment. You'll go down in history for sure.


 
but I thought I was on your ignore list :|



Bando37 said:


> Brb adding Dobe to "great historical persons" list


 Sweet, do I get to take a photo in some snazzy clothes?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your the one throwing people on ignore lists.


 
I only do it so I don't have to hear ass holes go on and on and on with their bs.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but I thought I was on your ignore list :|



Whoops, his truth combo broke.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but I thought I was on your ignore list :|
> 
> 
> Sweet, do I get to take a photo in some snazzy clothes?


 
Got bored and wanted a laugh. Figured you were the one to see for that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I only do it so I don't have to hear ass holes go on and on and on with their bs.



What exactly is his bs? He doesn't like digimon as much as you? If at all?


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sweet, do I get to take a photo in some snazzy clothes?



you get snazzy clothes, and that pimp cane I made you awhile back.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Got bored and wanted a laugh. Figured you were the one to see for that.


 
I...

Um guys, how do I react to this statement?


Bando37 said:


> you get snazzy clothes, and that pimp cane I made you awhile back.


 
yea I remember that cane, maybe I can run for presedent one of these days and then get crunk with Freaknik if you know who I'm refering to


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I...
> 
> Um guys, how do I react to this statement?



Say bullshit. You just wanted to rage more like a 12 year old furfag.



Bando37 said:


> Make a YouTube poop. Always the best option. That  or extreme violence



Violence always fixes everything! <3


----------



## lowkey (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You sir are a devious genius.


you are one of the few who can actually read and comprehend. I appreciate your thought process.



HAXX said:


> Grab lowkey. He seems to be lookin for some action
> 
> :



I don't fuck furries. just hyoomanses



Heckler & Koch said:


> who wants to yiff



i'm, yiffing my fursona right now.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I...
> 
> Um guys, how do I react to this statement?




Make a YouTube poop. Always the best option. That or extreme violence


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Say bullshit. You just wanted to rage more like a 12 year old furfag.


This, I think i'm on his ignore list as well.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

leon said:


> This, I think i'm on his ignore list as well.



Brb getting on his ignore list

 I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Lotsa nerdrage in this thread.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

leon said:


> This, I think i'm on his ignore list as well.


 
Not anymore. I need to keep livened up by you guys. All this crap keeps me busy.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Brb getting on his ignore list
> 
> I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES


 
Forget ignore list, I just can't help, but watch this stupid crap.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Brb getting on his ignore list
> 
> I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES I HATE FURRIES


 
Your so mean *puts you on ignore list* Am I cool yet?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 15, 2010)

i'm still fucking my fursona.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Forget ignore list, I just can't help, but watch this stupid crap.


Can I be on your ignore list?


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lotsa nerdrage in this thread.



TEEEEEEEEENNNNNNN ANGSSSSSSTTTTTTTTT



Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I be on your ignore list?



I'm wanting onto that list as well


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your so mean *puts you on ignore list* Am I cool yet?


 
Not yet. Throw some more crap in there. That was hardly entertaining.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

This reminds me of getting blacklisted in games. Lol



Furry Gamer said:


> Not yet. Throw some more crap in there. That  was hardly entertaining.



He isn't here to entertain you furfag


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your so mean *puts you on ignore list* Am I cool yet?



You're cool now :3 and you get a cookie.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This reminds me of getting blacklisted in games. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't here to entertain you furfag


 
Could have fooled me.


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Could have fooled me.


 
Apparently it's quite easy. :\/


----------



## amnion (Mar 15, 2010)

No. I wouldn't want to have sex with myself. lol


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

leon said:


> Apparently it's quite easy. :\/


 
Haha! Oh, no please go on.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> He isn't here to entertain you furfag



^ 

Going to YouTube just because of being expected to entertain some newfag.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You're cool now :3 and you get a cookie.


 
Awesome *noms da cookie*



Furry Gamer said:


> Not yet. Throw some more crap in there. That was hardly entertaining.


 
but I pay you for entertainment, not the other way around...w8 I don't pay you at all 

bbl gais, I gotta beat my lil brother's ass in some video games


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Awesome *noms da cookie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Continue I just haven't heard enough yet.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> bbl gais, I gotta beat my lil brother's ass in some video games



I pwned my little sister and her friend earlier at Brawl. It was amusing.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I pwned my little sister and her friend earlier at Brawl. It was amusing.


 
Man you got wifi? If so I can battle you as long as I still got my cousin's copy of brawl, mine dissappeared for some reason though :[


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 15, 2010)

I think this thread has collectively not earned it's keep. Murry discussions rarely do.

And try to be nice, guys, even if you're on opposite ends of the rage-inducing spectrum of furriness.


----------

